# is out of sync with file system



## newbie2009 (16. Dez 2010)

hey leute brauche mal wieder eure hilfe,

also als ich euch heute eclipse gestartet habe und mein servlet bearbeiten wollte,kam aufeinmal die meldung "is out of sync with file system" naja dann habe ich auto-refresh eingestellt und es ging wieder.
Doch dann kam das nächste problem, egal was für änderungen ich an meinen dateien vornehme, hat es nur auswirkungen in eclipse, denn sobald ich die localhost über firefox oder anderen browser aufrufe, wird eine ältere version des javascripts, bzw html aufgerufen...

weiß einer woran es liegen magueh:


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Dez 2010)

Wähle das Projekt an und drücke die Taste F5 (oder refresh aus dem Context-Menü). Eclipse bemerkt nicht automatisch Änderungen, die Du von außerhalb der Workspace vornimmst.
Zum Aufruf über localhost: Das Servlet läuft dann vermutlich über Tomcat, oder? Du musst es erst neu deployen, damit es auch dort für Firefox etc. sichtbar wird.


----------



## newbie2009 (16. Dez 2010)

lag doch irgendwie am skript  habe es geändert und dann lief es wieder aber danke


----------

